# Egg share recipient withdrawn



## tan26 (May 27, 2011)

My egg share recipient has pulled out on day 4 of me d/r.has this happend to anyone else?iv got to stop d/r and wait for the clinic to find another match.balls.this is my 2nd egg share cycle.


----------



## everydayisagift (May 6, 2012)

Oh no 
do they tell you are reason ?


----------



## tan26 (May 27, 2011)

No they didnt.apparantly its rare is norm the doner that pulls out.x


----------



## everydayisagift (May 6, 2012)

how long do you think your have to wait to find another ?


----------



## tan26 (May 27, 2011)

A month or 2 i hope.if i had the money would of carried on it sucks.x


----------



## Tito (May 2, 2011)

Tan thinking of you be positive i believe that everything happens for a reason and it seems your recepient was not 100% sure of getting donor egg so be glad your egg didn't end up with someone that might be in doubt there will be many more to come love. its hard i understand. Just went thru the whole process myself and did not have enough eggs to share so i donated all. I was sad but i believe it was not my time yet and am positive that things will work out next time when i go for my free cycle.

Loads of Baby dust to us and goodluck stay positive our time is coming soon.


----------



## tan26 (May 27, 2011)

thank you tito.im sorry that you didnt have enough to share that must of been horrible for you.this cycle will be a bfp for both of us.im just impatient thats all i am lucky realy that someone is paying for me to have the icsi or id never of been able to do it.yes you are right i did think it must be hard for them to have donor eggs and i want my eggs to go to people that realy want them.x


----------

